# Logan 825 bearing & Bearing cap Question



## joebiplane (Apr 7, 2013)

I am rebuilding a Logan (825 desk model with UMD)
when I removed the headstock bearing cap i was surprised to sww thr rollerballs encased in grease staring me in the face... I thought logan used " sealed" bearings in the headsctock.   lathe was produced in 1949 or 1948.  the bearing cap has 4 springs  ( about 1/8th-1/16 in diamiter and about  1/2 in long....
parts manual does not show the springs but  but does list a " spring washer"  that does appear to be missing.  It looks like the spring washer,  if installed would force extra grease intlo  the spindle nose bearing by the push of the four springs in the cap pushing against it 9 a-la   ' bearing buddy' used on trailer wheels)
i rebuilt a  1943 model 820 two years ago and it had sealed bearings and did not have the springs in the bearing cap or the ' spring washer noted in the parts list.
Did Logan have different ways build the headstock?  or could this be a headstock from a "power kraft  wards" unit ?   
most importantly can i replace the ' open Cage bearings with sealed bearings ?
Any any one who can  explain what I have is welcome to contact me
thanks
joe


----------

